# Username does not exist



## cls (Aug 18, 2010)

Anyone else get this response when trying to log in on kindle fire? I have tried several times and don't want to have separate names on different devices.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

When is it coming up?  What are you trying to log into?


----------



## cls (Aug 18, 2010)

I was trying to log onto the kindle boards. Turned off for a while.and finally got it to work


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

might have been you were spelling something wrong. . .I know I had to look up my real log in credentials here. . .it was 3 years ago when I joined and I've changed my 'board name' since then.  I'm 'always logged in' on my computer so I've never needed to care since.


----------



## cls (Aug 18, 2010)

I was spelling correctly, or at least attempting to hit the right keys-I am back on my iPad now as the wrong letters sometimes appear on my fire, even when I used a stylus. I probably need more practice on the smaller keyboard.


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

I had to log in using the email address associated with my account. I have no idea why (??) but it works now. FTR I had to do the same when I loaded it onto my iPhone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

I had to log in using the email address associated with my account. I have no idea why (??) but it works now. FTR I had to do the same when I loaded it onto my iPhone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

